

The Way I Work: Paul English of Kayak - inmygarage
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100201/the-way-i-work-paul-english-of-kayak.html

======
brc
That just depressed me. No way I think I could match that energy level!

He's right about the hallway test : I never liked working in teams where
people didn't greet each other in the morning, where they never said hello in
the hallway.

